# Sticky  [NS4G] Stock ROMs | How To Root/Unroot | OTA Files & Images



## Pete

Why another post for stock files? Well for a few reasons, mainly the lack of quality found amongst the files in similar threads on the web. When I got my Nexus S 4G I took a look around the web, downloaded the stock roms that were floating around and noticed they were very flawed. The update scripts used in them were poorly done, seem to be the result of copy and pasting many update scripts together. The boot.imgs were also flawed, some of them even 8mbs in size, the stock boot.img is 2.8mb. After running them through one of my scripts, I also noticed many apps were not even zipaligned. Needless to say I did not flash these files. I took it upon myself to remake all these files. Stock files are essential to a development phone and can save many people in a sticky situation. Also, I have noticed that the official stock software images have not been released yet, so I went ahead and uploaded those for you all as well. These images include radio, boot, recovery, system, userdata, and bootloader. Please note, this post is not intended to bash anyone's work. I am simply trying to provide much needed files to the community. If you have any questions feel free to ask. Also, I may forget to keep this post updated so please check the downloads page on my website as it will always be maintained.
http://www.peteralfonso.com/p/downloads.html

*Downloads:* (Most can also be found in ROM Manager)
GRJ06D Stock Rooted ROM (Odexed)
GRJ22 Stock Rooted ROM (Odexed) (DeOdexed)
GRJ90 Stock Rooted ROM (Odexed) (DeOdexed) 
GRJ22 Software Images
GRJ22 from GRJ06D OTA
GRJ90 from GRJ22 OTA
D720SPRKD8 Radio
D720SPRKE5 Radio

*How To: Root Nexus S 4G*
1. Download GRJ90 Stock Rooted ROM from above
2. Download CWM Recovery
3. Open a terminal and use the following commands:


Code:


<br />
adb reboot bootloader<br />
fastboot oem unlock<br />
fastboot flash recovery recovery-clockwork-3.1.0.1-crespo4g.img

4. Navigate to "recovery" in the bootloader and select it
5. Navigate to "mounts and storage" > "mount USB storage"
6. Place the GRJ90 Stock Rooted ROM on your sdcard
7. Navigate to "Unmount" > "+++++Go Back+++++"
8. Navigate to "install zip from sdcard" > "choose zip from sdcard" > choose "GRJ90ODEXED.zip" > choose "Yes - Install GRJ90ODEXED.zip"
9. Navigate to "reboot system now" and enjoy.

*How To: Return Nexus S 4G To Stock*
1. Download the GRJ22 Images from above
2. Open a terminal and use the following commands:


Code:


adb reboot bootloader<br />
fastboot flash boot boot.img<br />
fastboot flash system system.img<br />
fastboot flash recovery recovery.img<br />
fastboot flash userdata userdata.img<br />
fastboot erase cache<br />
fastboot oem lock


----------



## Jonathon

Thanks for bringing these over, I used the today to try and get 2.3.5 GAPPS


----------



## josh4trunks

I edited your rom a bit, anyone feel free to work off this as a base.
http://eto.homeip.net/ftp/GRJ90DEODEXEDmod.zip
md5sum 0c0891ebcd8d35a1568767fee65970a2

Changes---
*add host file to remove adds
*edited gps.conf for 'us' not 'north-america'
*added in tethering fix mentioned in other thread
*hex edited wifi driver enabling wireless N
*Removed thinkfree.apk

Added startup script /system/etc/startup.sh
*increased cache to /mnt/sdcard (not sure if this helps in our case but it does on most devices)
*Lagfix for ext4 (this would be better if integrated into the kernel)
*Auto installs flash 10.3 hacked with hulu support

======================
This needs testing
*I may have broke bluetooth
*wireless N


----------



## ro6666lt

Nice write-up, but moved & stickied to NS/NS4G general. Dev section reserved for rom releases only.


----------



## sextape

IMM76D Should be the next build official


----------

